# Lifetime Prescription Testosterone Cypionate



## microtel (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey Everyone-
What is the best method for using Testosterone Cypionate? I have a lifetime legal prescription but have no access to any other stuff. I have been experimenting with Test Cyp for 18 months, consistent weight training for 2 years but no real gain, just much stronger but not really bigger physically.


1) My Age: 47
2) Weight: 192lbs
3) Percent BodyFat: 25%
4) Years of Consistant Training experience: 2 years
5) Previous Cycle experience: Prohormones, then Test Cyp
6) Training routine: 3-4 times week weights/cardio
7) Cycle Goals: Fat loss, ripped appearance
8) Diet: 6-7 meals daily, low-fat, raw veggies, lean protein, lotta water

I would appreciate any advice, particularly dosages. I have experimented with 400milligrams weekly for five weeks, and lower dosages 100milligrams weekly for eight weeks. Consistently pure clean nutrition is a real challenge for me but I originally lost 85lbs three years ago using cardio before i began weight training. Nutrition is the magic bullet but Test Cyp has its own magic too.

peace,
MicroTel


----------



## Mudge (Nov 30, 2006)

Your bodyfat is high enough that bulking is completely out of the question, you probably have serious insulin sensativity issues which would lead you to shuttle a good portion of your nutrients straight into fat cells and not muscle tissue.

This needs to be fixed before worrying about getting any bigger. I'd recommend concentrating on trying to maintain LBM as you diet down that dead weight. Congrats on your initial weight loss!

How tall are you?


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 1, 2006)

At this point, I'd use the Test Cyp at 200 mg/wk.  Your diet and especially your training routine could probably be improved. You may want to consider using a trainer. If you are losing weight from restricted calories, you won't likely put on much muscle size. I'd focus on consistant fat loss for another few years.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 1, 2006)

Agree. The test will not do anything but cause problems for you until your diet is on key. This is where 99% of people miss the boat. Diet is key before anything.


----------



## microtel (Dec 2, 2006)

*Hieght*

yes, thanks for the replys. my height is 5'10"
my weight is now down to 191 lbs as of today.
that's due to being off test-cyp for 4 weeks.
when on the stuff i shoot back up to 200lbs.
must be water weight.

my bodyfat level is deceptive because i still
wear a size 32" waist jeans.

i have loose skin, pooch-belly, in mid-section that won't go away.
after losing 85lbs loose skin remains, i was 243lbs at my worst four years ago.
when doing test-cyp per week i shoot back
up to 200lbs almost overnight, and i will always want
to eat more than i should, how the hell do you guys
eat so damn clean ALL THE TIME. anyone can eat clean
but to keep doing it for the long term is a challenge. one that i'm ready for but not doing. yes, my glucose levels have been high for 25 years but doctors say i'm NOT in the diabetic range yet.

again, my thanks to you for responding.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 2, 2006)

BF of 25% and 32" jeans don't jive. Something is amiss here. Can you post some pictures of yourself?


----------



## microtel (Dec 2, 2006)

*Bodyfat*

to say something doesn't jive is correct! but it's true anyway. i wear a size 32" pant size and have been measured at 24-25% bodyfat. my frame is light-boned structure, a combination of ecto-endomorph body--and i did NO exercise from age of 22-to-42. maybe my bodyfat was measured incorrectly, it was measured by a nurse who made the determination based on the width of my upper arm. is that the correct method?

anyway, i'm suposed to be injecting 200mg Test Cyp every two weeks for hypogonadism (low-test). again--i am stronger but not much bigger from when i began weight training May 2004. when i started i could barely bench 50lbs, now i'm benching 135lbs, five sets, 6reps.

on biceps curls i struggled with 15 lbs dumbells, now i'm doing concentraion curls with 40lbs dumbells each arm.

thnx,
peace


----------



## Mudge (Dec 2, 2006)

Pirate! said:


> BF of 25% and 32" jeans don't jive. Something is amiss here. Can you post some pictures of yourself?



Dude, this is not that abnormal at all. I am ecto/endo just like he is, I have been very light and very unmuscular if I do not train and watch my diet. The last time I was in 32" jeans I was 205 pounds and I dont remember how much of my abs I could see, but I was certainly not shredded.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm 5'9" 205 @ 16-18% BF and I have a 34" waist.


----------



## Trouble (Dec 2, 2006)

Interesting.  I've never heard, nor could I find any information on, 'lifetime' or permanent prescriptions.  

As far as I know, HRT prescriptions for scheduled drugs require an expiring prescription from a physician that must be periodically renewed.

I also find it odd that you had enough to treat yourself at 800mgs per week.  In fact, that would be abusive - a pharmacy would report abnormal rates of drug use due to the proclivity to sell it illegally.

I also wonder at the 25% bodyfat and size 32 jeans.  Why?  There are very new narrow framed fat people.  Insulin is, after all, a powerful anabolic agent.  It causes skin and bone growth, along with fat cell growth and division.

I think its a function of the excess skin.  That would 'measure' as fat. 

The excess skin can be removed surgically.  At your age, I'm not sure that it will be reabsorbed.

If you do indeed have the central abdominal fat you mention, while test will partially oppose cortisol action on visceral abdominal tissue, it won't make it 'go away'.

That requires lifestyle and dietary changes, plus evaluation of liver and endocrine function for abnormal liver lipids and low adrenal and testes steroidogensis.


----------



## microtel (Dec 3, 2006)

my thanks to all who have responded to my problem. i too believe i have insulin issues. my blood tests always show elevated glucose levels even after a 12 fast. but my doctors say i'm not in the diabetic range. i'm 47, an old guy for this board i guess but there's nothing pumping up at my home gym and at my health club(where i can choose many different machines and go heavy). i like the solitary nature of lifting at home but my intensity is higher at the gym.

thnx again,
peace
MicroTel


----------



## microtel (Dec 3, 2006)

and i am not familiar with some of the terms used here. "testes steroidogensis"?

i have more reading to do before my next cycle in january or February. 
my diet is fairly clean:

Meal One: steel cut oatmeal,almond butter,apple,banana,pecans
Meal Two: four eggs,raw asparagus,herbs salad,red potato
Meal Three: Whey shake,tuna w/mustard, rice cake
Meal Four: Skinles Chicken breast, raw spinach, lettuce
Meal Five: Tuna,raw veggies,whey shake
Meal Six: peanut butter, honey, raw oatmeal, pecans,whey, oatmeal

thnx again, what do you guys eat? anybody share their menu?
MicroTel


----------



## microtel (Dec 3, 2006)

add a 14oz cup of coffee to my Meal One above and thats my daily menu six days a week


----------



## microtel (Dec 3, 2006)

in full disclosure, i'll tell you that my Test Cyp prescription gets renewed every 3 fills, so yes, all it takes is a phone call to the med center and then i pick up steroids legally from my local pharmacy. my condition is known as "andropause" or hypogonadism, abnormally low test.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 3, 2006)

How much are you prescribed? It doesn't seem like they would give you enough to cycle. If you stick with a good diet, your insulin resistance may improve as you lose more fat. What have your fasting glucose levels been? Have you had a hemoglobin A1C test? It's a good indicater for what your blood glucose has been doing over the previous 3 months. If you are borderline diabetic, you could ask your doctor for a prescription for Avandia. It will help you dispose of blood glucose more efficiently, which also helps to shed fat in those with a insulin resistance.


----------



## VMSEddieF (Dec 5, 2006)

Howdy.  I have low Test myself along with a handful of other probs anyway, what are your Test levels?  Courious because i could use reasons for me/my doc to step me up from Testim/Androgel which is BARELY helping me.  Will retest Test in Jan after 2 months of daily application.  Level in November was 400's.  Whats yours?

Ed


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 5, 2006)

400 is considered in the normal range.


----------



## VMSEddieF (Dec 5, 2006)

True.  Thats why he cant justify the good stuff.  700 range we both nodded on would be nice but, im not a teenager anymore.  He knows i was desperate to try anything to regain some strength.  My right thumb muscle is gone from MS.  I really needed to try something.  Not much more to lose. He said try the cream because he didnt want me gettin fake sht and hurtin myself.  Cool guy.  It is helping me a little.  Listened to all ive read about protein here and take a Boost a day with a scoop good for 32g protein additional to daily intake.  Food man you guys are right.  Definitely helps.


----------



## musclepump (Dec 5, 2006)

I was in the low 300's at 21 and my doc said, "You're fine."


----------



## Mudge (Dec 5, 2006)

I kind of figured you meant you tested 400 after your therapy, are you 400 on your own? My friend who just turned 30 has been on for about 2 years, he tested around 220, he has only one nut (due to an accident when he was a kid).

I think LAM said he is in the 600s, and that guy makes gains just damn fine. Testosterone is not the only thing that determines what you are going to "look like" muscularity wise.


----------



## VMSEddieF (Dec 6, 2006)

400...actually upper 400's before therapy.  Sounds like im not really on the low end but the upper limit was 1500 i think.  Its helping me though for sure.

If someones at 600 thats pretty darn good. 

200..man..i feel for your bud.  

Jan is getting here faster then I ever thought.  Man I get tested in 4 weeks or so.  Anxious to see results.  I'll know for a fact how much the 1% stuff raises levels..on me anyway.


----------

